# My vizsla



## zyal8ter (Feb 27, 2009)

Here is Bella Rae she is about 7 months and we love her to death and love hiking with her...


----------



## zyal8ter (Feb 27, 2009)

Do you guys have any suggestions on what to do with her chewing on her bed??

also would you recommend
natures variety prairie about $50- 60 

taste of the wild about $44


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi, My guy is 11 months now and I've had your problen. He destroyed this lovely crate liner bed, he chewed the sherpa cushion in his brand new LL Bean bed, and I won't get into my couches. I took the breds away from him . He doesn't chew his cotton covered Cabela's bed tho' he likes furrier fabric. It is the most exasperating part the chewing. I use a mesh muzzel when he gets into chewing mode. He gets very submissive . I don't leave it on long but it seems to work . There's got to be some consequence! 
Other than that we all love him dearly and he is maturing into a great guy. He chews less than he used to now, thankfully.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

i feed taste of the wild meat formula they love it I add fruits like apples plums oranges and veggies.About there chewing.They will chew everything in the world if it stood still long enough.I use cheep throw blankets in their cages.Just replace them it is cheeper that way.they will get nothing nice to lay on until they stop.I have walls with holes futons with holes pillows with holesrugs with holes.Nothing freaky bad but there pups and i expected it.Try rawhides, pigs feet,what ever you can for them to chew on it makes them happy.I even make rope toys for them,I can tie quite a few different knots.their favorite toy i make them out of rope is a monkey fist about two feet long.they can play tug o war chew on it and i can throw it like a ball works good.good luck with the chewing.


----------

